# ISRI Seats are hard to swivel



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

When we purchased our motorhome it was impossible for me to swivel the captain seats but with use OH say they are slightly better. I still cannot swivel them though as they are still very tight.

Are there any lubricating points we could try to solve this problem or do we have to take them to pieces?

Any help with this problem would be gratefully received


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We find our seats turn easier depending on the angle of the seat squab


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you mean difficult to turn, or difficult to unlock in order to turn?

Dick


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Silicone grease in aerosol form, available from Maplins.
Spray it on the rotating disc underneath the seat.
Instant cure!

Soundman
:lol:


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Silicone grease in aerosol form, available from Maplins.
Spray it on the rotating disc underneath the seat.
Instant cure!

Soundman
:lol:


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Glandwr - we cannot turn them easily. The lever is fine, its just the act of swivelling that causes a problem as it is very tight.


Thanks Soundman Thanks Soundman


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have tried greasing/lubricating mine for years.but I finally found the cure.
If you remove the seat and turn it upside down not easy (very heavy)
You will find a large nut that the base / seat swivel around.
Undo this nut and part the swivel taking care not to loose the ball bearings.Clean up bearings and the grooves they run in and then lubricate them with grease.
Put the two parts together and and re fix the large nut.
This is the clever bit.
The nut at the factory is done up too tight causing too much friction.
Whilst tightening the nut swivel the lower part of the base plate and just when you feel friction do not tighten any more.
Re lock the nut and re fit the seat.you will find it wil swivel.
Allow about 2 hours per seat.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't like silicone grease as it collects muck which could damage the polythene (or whatever) swivel plates.

I use dry film (PTFE) lubricant.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I did simular to what hogan has said only I did not take my seats out because of the weight but it is easily done in situ, take a look then have a go.
They are a bugger to turn when they have not be slackened off I have to agree with you, shmbo has problems lifting the lever to start the swivel but that is an issue.

Ron


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info Hogan. I will show it to hubby and then one weekend we can have a go at loosening it off (when its not quite so hot preferably).


----------

